# Sushi Question



## Reed422 (Jan 29, 2007)

I was thinkin about buying a bunch of sushi grade fish frozen online.  Is it ok for me to open the package, cut a piece of fish, defrost it and put the rest back in the freezer?  Also, I keep having issues with the rice its either too hard or too soft, using a rice cooker 1 cup of rice to 1 cup of water.  I forget the brand name that I am using for the rice but which are the best ones.  It did say sushi rice on the package.  Thanks!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 29, 2007)

First off, have you read any recipes for making "sushi rice".  Because the process is far different from just dumping rice into a rice cooker - regardless of whether it's "sushi" rice or not.

Making sushi is more than raw fish & rice - it's an art form.

I suggest you find yourself some Japanese or Sushi cookbooks or peruse some websites (there are MANY) & read up on it before making the major investment in sushi-grade fish.  Especially if you don't have the rice issue down yet.


----------



## Reed422 (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah I have read receipes on sushi rice.  I guess I just did it wrong....


----------



## Reed422 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sushi is my favorite food by far, I have done research on it.  Anyone have any HELPFULL tips?


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 30, 2007)

An easy way to prepare sushi is to use lumpfish roe, which is sold as caviar.


----------



## wxtornado (Jan 30, 2007)

Here is a good site with a few videos on how to make sushi.

Sushi Guide - Eatsushi.com


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 30, 2007)

Once your rice is cooked, dump it onto a clean flat surface.  Add rice vinegar and a bit of sugar and paddle it back and forth, cooling it completely.  It's not a good idea to chill it because it become stiff, but you also cannot keep it at room temperature for more than two hours...

If you defrost an entire piece of fish, you have to consume an entire piece of fish.  It's not safe to defrost and refreeze, unless you cook it after defrosting and prior to refreezing.

I don't overmuch care for nori, so I usually eliminate it when making sushi, but, that is a preference....

It helps to have a rolling mat.  Line the mat with a piece of plastic wrap.   If using nori, place it on the plastic.  (Some people like to warm it over an open flame..it releases more flavour that way)  Gently but firmly press the rice onto the nori (or plastic sheet)  Line your filling onto the rice, keeping them close together.  Then, lift the mat, and with the help of the plastic wrap, roll the sushi, pressing together.  Use the plastic to help get it and keep it tight.  If you are not going to serve it right away, chill it, uncut.

If you are going to serve immediately, cut it, doing a sushi slice, which makes a nice presentation, I think.  Cut on a bias, turn the roll half way, and cut on the opposite bias, continuing till you have none left to cut.

Serve with wasabi and pickled ginger....

Now I want some.


----------



## Reed422 (Jan 31, 2007)

Well my sushi addiction grows  I found a fish market down the rd. that sells tuna and salmon.  The salmon was awesome quality the tuna eh not so much.  But I know another place where I can get fresh tuna that is awesome.  I finally got the rice correct woohoo!  My rolls were all tight with a pretty decent ratio of rice to fish and vegis.  Now I'm going to do  a bit more research on sauces and tempura batter heh.  Only issue I'm having is that yellowtail is my favorite fish but seems like it is the hardest to find in my area.  Oh and the ginger I got at the store turned out to be non pickled I was really bummed out.  Not much of  a wasabi fan so I don't really care if I have that or not but yellowtail and ginger I must obtain  Viva la sushi for cheap


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2007)

If you go to the ethnic section you can buy pickled ginger.  If you just go buy a piece of ginger it is not pickled.

Try mixing some mayo, Sriracha sauce, a bit of sesame oil to make the spicy sauce.  More sriracha = more heat.  Also, add some orange masago to this mixture.  Even the tobiko would be good in here.

You can buy the eel sauce along with frozen eel at most Asian markets.

If you happen to like cilantro add it to a salmon roll - it's excellent.

Chives are also a must for us, along with cucumbers, cream cheese, and avocado.

Tempura is not hard, just remember 1 egg (beaten), 1 cup ICE COLD water (keep ice in water until ready to pour out one cup), and 1 cup of flour - LIGHTLY mixed.  For a sauce I like a bit of soy, mirin, sesame oil, and sesame seeds.  We like to do diagonally cut carrots, red peppers, broccoli, cauliflower, mushrooms, onion rings, and pea pods.

There are also some wonderful boxed tempura batters out there if you want to go that route.


----------



## Reed422 (Jan 31, 2007)

Good tips!  I think I now know where I went wrong on the spicy mayo - no sesame oil.  Eel sauce is def on my list of things to buy as well as eel itself.  Are there any other sauce receipes anyone can help me with?  I had this greenish white sauce on top of some fried maki one time that was pretty good I figure it must have had some sort of wasabi in it.  The ginger that I bought was in a bottle sliced up and looked like pickled ginger but apparently it wasn't pickled.  Thanks for the tips I will have to try that cilantro with the salmon


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2007)

I've never had a green sauce - it may have been some wasabi and mayo - do you think there was any mashed avocado in there too?  I would try mayo, a bit of wasabi, garlic (smooshed well), a bit of sesame oil, and mashed avocado.  I certainly have never made it but it sounds like it might work.  The avocado would give a nice creaminess to the sauce.

Also, when you make your spicy sauce give it time for the flavors to blend.  Make it a day ahead or so.  It really helps - otherwise it tastes too much like mayo in the beginning.


----------



## jesse_cool5 (Feb 8, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I would try mayo, a bit of wasabi, garlic (smooshed well), a bit of sesame oil, and mashed avocado.I certainly have never made it but it sounds like it might work.



That sounds quite good ill try it out next time i cook some fish and let you know how it tasted.


----------

